

This should humble the tech youth of today - startupnz
http://www.start-up.co.nz/this-should-humble-the-tech-youth-of-today/

======
pavelludiq
Wow. This actually made me stop and think:

"Dude, I've been here for ONLY 19 years and I've seen so many things change so
fast, its mind blowing"

Being blessed/cursed with living in Eastern Europe, I probably have witnessed
change in a much faster rate than most HN readers from the US or Western
Europe, because for the wast 20 years we had to catch up culturally and
technologically. Imagine that, when i was 3-4 years old we had a color
television which could support 8!! channels and you had to manually tune each
one, and there were only 2!! tv stations in Bulgaria at that time(cable was
just entering). A year later, we had cable and in another year we had a tv
with 39 channels, the cable had 50, but the tuner could only pick up 20-30.
two years later we bought a small JVC for the kitchen and it had TELETEXT!!!
We could read news and see whats on tonight IN THE TV SET! WOW! I still use it
sometimes, but its slow. Today i have youtube, and than is not just a
technological change, but a cultural one too, i look forward to the future!

~~~
nostrademons
That's actually not that different from my childhood in the U.S. 25 years ago.
We got by with about half a dozen channels, all with shitty reception, until
earlier this year. Had a rotary phone at our summer cottage too, until this
summer, and no answering machine until I was in high school.

A friend (my age) from Romania was telling me about her life under communism,
and what struck me most was how little she had even in the way of basic
nutrition. _Meat_ was a once-a-month treat; she had a banana twice in _7
years_. And then she started talking about how ice cream was a real treat, and
Coca-Cola was for special occasions only. I grew up eating meat for dinner
every day and being able to grab a Coke whenever I wanted (though my parents
often wouldn't let me, saying it'll rot my teeth). The idea of being unable to
afford basic food and shelter is completely alien to me.

